

USO at the bottom of the Baltic Sea - DanielBMarkham
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2164912/UFO-the-Baltic-Sea-cuts-electrical-equipment-divers-200m.html

======
dfc
DBM, I think UFO is the better title choice. Your change is cute but unless
you read the link it does not make any sense. Like jejones USO makes me think
of the organization that sends Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders to boost morale in
the sandbox...

------
jejones3141
Seems like an odd place for the USO to be; are there any troops there that
need support?

